# What's this film I leave on the surface of toilet water???



## Guest (Oct 3, 1999)

Anyone have the same symptoms? I leave a slight residue or film on the water surface after going. Stool sinks. Film directly correlates to my loose BMs but not D (When there's D it probably just can't be seen the same way). I don't think it's oil. Doesn't obviously look like that. More like a very thin film, clearish/a bit cloudy, not exactly circular but it covers a total area of 1-2 inches in diameter. Since it correlates with other symptoms, I'm viewing this as a major clue. Had some gall bladder problems in the past. Related to that? Don't know if I've been tested for fecal fat. Don't know alot about that test, either.Skeeter


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 1999)

Bump.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Yellowish in color? MAY be a little bile mixed with some fat?------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 1999)

No, not yellow. Clearish/translucent, with maybe a trace of white in the film. But again, can see right through it.Skeeter


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 1999)

Sounds to me like undigested fat .. which would also explain the foul smell. Try asking your doctor to do some stool testing. It may be that you are just having problems digesting fats ... I know I do. Good luck!!------------------~If I'm gonna go down, I'm gonna do it with style ... and you won't see me surrender~


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2000)

I always thought this film was the MUCUS!! Now i'm confused...what does the mucus look like?Joe


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Skeeter, I just had to answer this one because I remember clearly when I was at the GI and he was considering celiac/sprue one of the questions he asked was me if I see any oily like film in the toilet bowl after a BM as this is a classic symptom of celiac. He also said the BM would be very foul smelling.Just something to consider.sickofsick


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

1.What is celiac/sprue?2.I have had all kinds of stool type conditions that have varied over the years.I have been to embarrassed to tell even the doc. Since being on this BB I feel comfortable with my strange complaints, like I've come out of the closet! At one time I had what seemed like cloudy mucous and oil with a bad smell that went away. Now there is sometimes brownish foam with little bubbles floating on the water surface with an unusual odor. Since theses things come and go and I'm not loosing weight and feel O.K. I tend to think it's just part of something a doctor wouldn't be able to check out. 3.What kinds of stool tests are there? Are they done by family doc or GI? vikee


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

I also have a whitish translucent mucus in my stools. When I told my doctor, he said that it's a classic IBS symptom, too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Celiac/sprue is when you're "allergic" to any wheat-related products. Flour, etc would give you a lot of problems.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks jenb!vikee


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Gijoejoe, mucus looks like that stuff you blow out of your nose with a cold. Slimy, and for most of us, usually yellow. Maggie------------------Praying for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi Vikee, There is a blood test to see if gluten is a problem, there is also a stool test for it but the only way to know for sure is with a colonscope. THe first two tests for me came back borderline, I'm going for the scope this spring. The doctor pointed out that one does not have to have true celiac/sprue to have an intolerance of gluten. THe tests except for the scope can be done by your family doctor.Celiac I believe is the inability to properly digest gluten which is found in wheat, rye, oats and barley. It destroys the small hairlike villi found in the intestine and can lead to malabsortion. ONce on a gluten free diet the villi repair themselves and you are symptom free. Sprue is adult onset celiac. sometimes after a year or so you can gradually re-introduce gluten and be fine for others it is a lifetime condition.hope this helpssickofsick


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

I have been wondering about this myself recently - I get a white or cloudy mucous when I don't have D - why do I get this? Id there anything I can take for it / do about it? Paula


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

sickofsick,Thanks for the useful info. I'll definetly check with my doc.vikee


----------



## german (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the same film with my stool and all of my blood work, colonoscopy, fecal blood test normal. I too was told it is most likely mucus by my GI. I'm confused?


----------

